# Morel in Long Island NY



## Triston (May 7, 2018)

Hi all. Never thought I would find one and there it was, side of my driveway. It is so hard to convey to none Shroomer, what it felt like to find a morel in a place it should not be. Glad I found a place that appreciates this fine frugal fungus! Tried to upload a picture but kept failing. If anyone wants to go on a mini foray to Alley Pond or Woodhaven Queens or Long Island, let me know.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Triston hunted a lot of places but the Island is one place I've never been. Hooda Thunk!


----------



## Infinity9999x (May 17, 2018)

I looked for a few hours in prospect park in Brooklyn a few days ago, couldn’t find a thing. Bravo to you sir.


----------

